# Questions



## Loneliness (Oct 13, 2010)

I was wondering, after your SO told you he/she wanted a divorce, how long did you wait to talk to them? Should you let them take time to think about it, or did you try to get them to work things out right away? 

Also, at what point did you tell your family?? I've been struggling with this, I wonder if I should wait until I know for sure if the relationship is beyond repair or not


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've talked to him as soon as he's finished talking .....

I just couldn't keep it in.....

I've yet to tell my family (I don't think he's told his family other than his brother who's his best friend)...

I'm still holding out hope that he'll come around as I'm sure he's just talking divorce because he developed depression (or even PTSD).....

And I don't want my family to think less of him if it was really just a depression decision and he wants to work on the marriage, you know what I mean ?!?!?


----------

